# Extended Warranty



## jerrybsal (Feb 27, 2005)

I got a 1998 528i last month w/63k miles on it. The car seems to be in perfect condition.I dont want any surprises down the road here with repairs.I have seen online a lot of extended warranties that claim to cover just about all parts and components.They range in price from 700 to 2300 $ for a 4 year policy. What is recommended if any and what features should I avoid.My concern is,that some have said that these policies will find a way out of paying for repairs by claiming it is " normal wear and tear" on most major repairs.Any suggestions or ideas would be great....


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

Here you go bud-

DriverzEdge- VSC, INC
888-760-7778
I have platinum coverage = 0 deductable coverage.
5 Yr/100,000 Ext Warranty.


I got it for around the price which you are willing to spend.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hi Jerry and welcome to 'Fest! :thumbup:

I have an extended warranty with www.1sourceautowarranty.com and I will be calling them today to see about some stuff that needs worked on for my car (2001 530i/5 w/55k):

(1) Upper thrust bushings
(2) Drive belts
(3) Valve cover gasket
(4) Power steering pump hose
(5) Rear brakes/rotors

I have a feeling that (2-5) will be seen as "wear" items and they won't cover them but I think (1) should be okay. That is fine with me as (1) is the most labor intensive and I'm pretty sure I can handle (2-5) okay.

All these items were found from my recent Inspection II report and none of them are critical at all. They are more like, "consider fixing them in the next 6-12 months" or at least keep an eye on them.  Otherwise, the car is looking great.

I'll report back what my warranty company says.


----------



## rhinom67 (Mar 19, 2005)

I work for a national car dealership and we sell a "Named Exclusion" warranty offered by AON. These warranties list the exact parts not included in the warranty, such as batteries, light bulbs and trim pieces. The same warranty is available at my credit union, but you have to purchase it within 30 days of the vehicle purchase. It could be up to $2000.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Hi Jerry and welcome to 'Fest! :thumbup:
> 
> I have an extended warranty with www.1sourceautowarranty.com and I will be calling them today to see about some stuff that needs worked on for my car (2001 530i/5 w/55k):
> 
> ...


Well, my ex. war. company will cover (1) and (3) much to my surprise. I specifically read where gaskets won't be covered but they said they will foot the bill on the repair.

On another note, I recently had my dash cluster replaced due to bad pixels. BMW covered the part but I had to pay $124.56 for labor. My ex. war. company said that since I got the part covered, they were willing to cover all the labor so I'll have a check for $124.56 coming soon! :thumbup:

 I'm liking my ex. war. company!


----------

